# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  SERVICIOS PARA LA INDUSTRIA ALIMENTARIA - SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY

## jasokolich

*SERVICIO DE MAQUILA PARA LA INDUSTRIA ALIMENTARIA: MOLIENDA, TAMIZADO, MEZCLADO, PESADO, SELLADO INDUCCIÓN, SELLADO TÉRMICO, ETIQUETADO BOBINA P/POMOS. Escríbeme al whastapp 934801969 o jose.sokolich@sosekaperu.com*Temas similares: SERVICIOS PARA LA INDUSTRIA ALIMENTARIA - SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY SERVICIOS PARA LA INDUSTRIA ALIMENTARIA - SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY SERVICIOS PARA LA INDUSTRIA ALIMENTARIA - SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY SERVICIOS PARA LA INDUSTRIA ALIMENTARIA - SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY SERVICIOS PARA LA INDUSTRIA ALIMENTARIA - SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY

----------

